
Can This Man Spark a Renaissance for the Smalltalk Programming Language? - mark_l_watson
http://thenewstack.io/can-man-spark-renaissance-smalltalk-programming-language/
======
davelnewton
Still one of the best languages ever.

Both helped and hindered by images and non-source-file-oriented development
model.

Not as much fun for math programming, but trivial ways around that.

